# How Does Uber Insurance Work?



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

So let's say I have a wreck while driving for Uber.

It's my fault. There are no injuries but the car is damaged.

Do they cover that? I understand the Uber deductible is $1000 (and Lyft $2500)? My car insurance deductible is only $500 do they get involved?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

PLEASE take some personal responsibility and read some of the hundreds of posts here. Your question has been answered dozens if not hundreds of times already.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

First of all..

Your personally policy is not required to provide any coverage while you are logged on, and may even terminate your coverage if you get into an accident and have an uber sticker on your car.

This is why you need a rideshare policy, or a rideshare "rider" on a standard auto insurance policy.

A very quick description..

There's 4 "Periods" to driving

Substitute "metromile" for any ride share insurance you get.

This is which insurance covers you. It's not JUST app on and App off. It's a little more complicated based on what step your on.

App off, and periods 1-3










The "important" thing to keep in mind is the highlighted portions. When your logged on and not matched, this is the critically important time to have a rideshare policy.










_*Basically, if your personally policy does not allow you to be a rideshare driver and does not provide coverage during period 1, there is no one providing anything but liability for you when you are logged in and have not been matched with a rider.*_

So to actually awnser your question...



Authority said:


> So let's say I have a wreck while driving for Uber.
> 
> It's my fault. There are no injuries but the car is damaged.
> 
> Do they cover that? I understand the Uber deductible is $1000 (and Lyft $2500)? My car insurance deductible is only $500 do they get involved?


The deductible would be $1000 on Uber during periods 2 and 3 and $2,500 for lyft during periods 2 and 3.

When your not logged in your deductible would be $500.

If your insurance policy covers you while you are in Period one, your deductible would be $500,

If your policy does not cover you during period 1 there is no deductible and no one is going to pay to have your car fixed.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Please ignore any posts about insurance from Stevie the Magic Unicorn.


----------



## Uber Dog (Aug 17, 2018)

Authority said:


> So let's say I have a wreck while driving for Uber.
> 
> It's my fault. There are no injuries but the car is damaged.
> 
> Do they cover that? I understand the Uber deductible is $1000 (and Lyft $2500)? My car insurance deductible is only $500 do they get involved?


run away as fast as you can

uber insurance is fake

takes weeks to process

no rental car, no lost wages

will likely sue them in small claims court



BigJohn said:


> PLEASE take some personal responsibility and read some of the hundreds of posts here. Your question has been answered dozens if not hundreds of times already.


whatever

drinking the uber kool aid?

uber sucks and you know it

insurance is awful

no rental car

no lost wages

lost $5 billion last year

uber will go down as one of the worst companies in us history


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Uber Dog said:


> run away as fast as you can
> 
> uber insurance is fake
> 
> ...


Your lack of understanding of what you are doing for Uber proceeds you.


----------

